# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Elfa veikals pārvācas uz internetu?

## JDat

Dzirdēju ka Elfa veikals paliek krietni tukšāks, rezultātā vairs nevarēs ienāks un vienkārši nopirkt FR4 plates ar fotorezistu. Nāksies visu pasūtīt caur internetu. Skumji un neērti, bet neko nevar darīt.

----------


## JDat

Vai kāds var apstiprināt šīs baumas?

----------


## Delfins

uzglabā rezerves  ::  tāpat kā psrs laikos un laukos. aizbrauc, sapērcies un glabā sērkociņu kārbiņās.

----------


## Zigis

Varu apstiprināt, šodien biju izņemt pasūtījumu. 
Liela tukša zāle, malā tie daži stendi ar muļķumetriem palikuš, paraugii. Viņi esot likvidējuši noliktavu, kā šķiru.

----------


## M_J

Man kā lauciniekam tas neko būtisku nemaina, pēdējā laikā maz ko esmu pircis ne interneta veikalos. Bet Elfā kaut kā nav sanācis iepirkties. Tāpēc mans jautājums tiem, kuri Elfā iepērkas - kuras ir tās preces, kuras labāk pirkt Elfā, nevis Farneli vai TME?

----------


## abergs

Latvijas algas + Zviedrijas cenas(salīdzinot ar e-bay vai Ali) = mazs apgrozījums, 
bet darbiniekiem algas un telpu īre jāmaksā...

----------


## Zigis

Visumā Elfa viss ir dārgāks un sliktākā izvēle, kā Farnelī. Bet gadās izņēmumi, kā šoreiz ar mazajām plastmasas Hammond kastītēm, Farnelī bija dārgāk, vēl lētāk tikai Digikey, bet nebija laika gaidīt.

----------


## JDat

Izņemot ELFU, nekur citur nevar tik ātri dabūt 0.5mm PCB. Ja vajag, tad vajag uzreiz, nevis gaidīt.
Nāksies veidot savu stock...

----------


## Obsis

Šodien biju - aš apakšžoklis atkārās kā Elfā viss izmainījies. Bet pie letes allaž smaidīgie tie paši zēni, tā ka viss kārtībā.

Jā, nule par Farneli saformēju nieka pasūtījumu par nepilni 900 Eur, un piemetu klāt positivus. Tad nu grāmatVĒZIS sagribēja redzēt cenu piedāvājumus arī no citām firmām, tā nu visu dienu braukāju lūgdams  izziņas. Paldies visiem kas neaateica, un Elfai tai skaitā. Un padomā tik, Positivus pudelīte Ļimonā maksā 11 Eur un to dabon uzreiz, bet Farnelī maksā 15 Eur un jāgaida vairākas nedēļas.... !!
Tā ka ne vienmēr ūberdižveikals ir lētāks kā lielveikals un lielveikals lētāks kā mazveikals, lai arī ja rēķina pēc preču cenu vidējā līmeņa tad tas ir tieši tā un nekad ne citādi, dzenot mūs taisni Globalizācijas apkampienos/žņaugos.

----------

